# DVD writer?



## kumarn_2004 (Oct 28, 2008)

Hi,

This question below might have been answered. Technologies changes even day by day and hence for your reply.

What is the cheap and best DVD writer?


----------



## Cool Joe (Oct 28, 2008)

First of all, you've posted this in the wrong section.
You should have posted this in the "Hardware Troubleshooting" section. 
Go for Lite On Super Allwrite LH201AP which should cost around Rs 1,200.


----------



## NucleusKore (Oct 28, 2008)

I have the above drive. It sucks. Am waiting for it to give up it's ghost so that I can justify the purchase of a new one.


----------



## Cool Joe (Oct 28, 2008)

^^That's surprising. I've read many positive reviews about it.
Anyway, the Samsung SH 203 is another option.


----------



## Raccoon (Oct 28, 2008)

Are LiteOn drives even available in the market? I tried many places (in Pune), but could not get it. Finally found a Moser Baer LiteOn... got fed up looking and waiting and bought it. Seems to be ok till now... but its hardly 2 weeks old. Model is DH-20A4P23C.

As for Samsung, they had the worst reputation in optical drives... but I'v heard they have improved. I wouldn't bet on them though.


----------



## kumarn_2004 (Nov 6, 2008)

Hi Guys,

I have got Intel DG965RY original motherboard. I would to buy a SATA SONY DVD WRITER. Will my motherboard support this? What is the latest and best model of SONY DVD WRITER available in the market? Any other comments on DVD writer?


----------



## thewisecrab (Nov 6, 2008)

Dont go for samsung as the drive seems to know when it's warranty ends. 
and it has the worst reputation among other writers...


----------



## chesss (Nov 7, 2008)

I had a samsung cd-writer 4-5 years old.. it sucked.

But I heard that Samsung has mended its ways , so I got a nice samsung dvd-writer . its working sweet...hope it it doesn't know when the warranty ends


----------



## desiibond (Nov 7, 2008)

I would say samsung or sony. Had horrifying experience with Liteon.


----------



## saqib_khan (Nov 7, 2008)

Go for samsung sata 22x dvd writer.

Samsung has improved a lot. Ur motherboard has sata ports & therefore u can buy a sata dvd writer.


----------



## Ramakrishnan (Nov 7, 2008)

I would suggest go for LG writer


----------



## Raccoon (Nov 7, 2008)

desiibond said:


> I would say samsung or sony. Had horrifying experience with Liteon.



What problem did you exactly have with your Litey?


----------



## desiibond (Nov 7, 2008)

it was unable to read/write DVD. sent it to service center and never got it back. they would say that "you should call after 2 days" and if I call after 4 days, they would say "we gave it to someone else, you have to call again after 2 days". call after 2 days and the answer will be "not yet ready. call after 2 days".

I gave them my number and asked them to inform me when it's ready but the reply was "you have to call us and we cannot call you".

It was a service center in Jayanagar, Bangalore.


----------



## Ramakrishnan (Nov 7, 2008)

Liteon is a very noisy writer. My sis has it. It makes a lot of noise.


----------



## Raccoon (Nov 8, 2008)

desiibond said:


> it was unable to read/write DVD. sent it to service center and never got it back. they would say that "you should call after 2 days" and if I call after 4 days, they would say "we gave it to someone else, you have to call again after 2 days". call after 2 days and the answer will be "not yet ready. call after 2 days".
> 
> I gave them my number and asked them to inform me when it's ready but the reply was "you have to call us and we cannot call you".
> 
> It was a service center in Jayanagar, Bangalore.



Thats sick! Did you try complaining to LiteOn? Is it a Moser Baer LiteOn? Try their toll free number and lodge a complaint. Or better still try to get phone number or email of someone higher up. Dont put up with it... make LOTSA noise!!!



Ramakrishnan said:


> Liteon is a very noisy writer. My sis has it. It makes a lot of noise.



Well, I got a new Moser Baer LiteOn couple weeks back, and was a little peeved to find the drive make a pecular kinda noise at a certain mid range RPM. But the noise isnt loud enough to be irritating or anything. I'm was just concerned if it was a defect or something. But now, after using the drive for a bit, the noise has almost vanished. Cant say noisy as such, as of now.

But yes, it does not have that "plush" feel that my 4 year old LG CD writer has (tray mechanism, motor, etc). But otherwise, no problems till now...


----------



## kumarn_2004 (Nov 8, 2008)

Ramakrishnan said:


> I would suggest go for LG writer



Hi Guys,

My motherboard supports both IDE and Sata based LG DVD writer. Sata based writer not available here. May I buy IDE based writer,I mean, any quality  or performance difference between IDE and Sata?


----------



## IronManForever (Nov 8, 2008)

> Samsung SH 203


+1. Samsung amended their ways with this one. 

As for me, I am completely satisfied with my MoserBaer DVD Writer.



			
				kumar_n2004 said:
			
		

> My motherboard supports both IDE and Sata based LG DVD writer. Sata based writer not available here. May I buy IDE based writer,I mean, any quality or performance difference between IDE and Sata?


Go fo SATA at all costs. SATA should be available almost everywhere unless you are somewhere near Mt. Everest. 
If you go for SATA you have less cable clutter; and future proof as any new motherboard which you may buy later will probably not have an IDE header at all.


----------



## Raccoon (Nov 9, 2008)

^^^
Ironman, how old is your Moser Baer LiteOn drive?

I dont think SATA interface will make a huge difference in the drive's performance... so if its not available, it wont be a significant disadvantage. Though it is quite likely that SATA will replace PATA, I dont think it will happen that fast. It also depends how long you will use the drive and motherboard, to worry about it...


----------



## IronManForever (Nov 9, 2008)

Racoon said:
			
		

> ^^^
> Ironman, how old is your Moser Baer LiteOn drive?
> 
> I dont think SATA interface will make a huge difference in the drive's performance... so if its not available, it wont be a significant disadvantage. Though it is quite likely that SATA will replace PATA, I dont think it will happen that fast. It also depends how long you will use the drive and motherboard, to worry about it...


Moser Baer (Lite-ON?) 8 Months used. No problems. Though I am surprised that people are facing problems. Tray mechanism; writing is flush. Though its not the fastest writer available. Its fast enough for my purposes and I dont think one would need to have a faster drive.

If you are not comfortable; buy Samsung SH 203. Though yeah, that is SATA too. BTW which city are you from? I mean SATA drives have almost replaced PATA drives. So it should be available.

Reagrding SATA being faster than PATA. Not anytime soon for all Optical Drives. Also; most HardDisks will also perform similar when using PATA. Though for Hard Disks I highly recommend SATA.


----------



## chitvan (Nov 9, 2008)

go for Samsung Octoedge SH-203B..


----------



## Raccoon (Nov 9, 2008)

IronMan,

Mine is a "Moser Baer LiteOn". Isnt yours the same? I'm told that this is an imported LiteOn branded by Moser Baer. Moser dosent make optical drives.

How fast is your drive? I can burn a DVD to near full capacity in about 7  +/- one minute. UDMA mode is 4.

HDDs are another matter... and SATA 2 should definitely make a difference. I was talking about optical drives. The problem is of availablity. I was looking for a Litey for a very long time. Very difficult to find here in Poona. Finally I could only find one Moser Baer LiteOn. That too, the dealer had only ONE single piece... and it was IDE. Thats what I wanted anyway, as my motherboard does not have SATA. What I wanted to say is that if the choice is between the brand you want + PATA  Vs.  brand you dont want + SATA, then its well worth going with the former.


----------

